# Toshiba dynamically allocated shared graphics memory



## ryandoege13 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, New Here, and I think is the best place to post my question on the forum. I have a new toshiba p205-s6307 with "8-256mb dynamically allocated shared graphics memory." Here is my problem: I am trying to run Age of empires III, but when it first starts up it says I have a 32mb graphics card and I need a 64 mb card. I over ride it and go into the game, but the graphics are completely non existent. you can hear the music in the background and see some of the graphics, but it isn't playable this way. Is there any way for me to alter the settings of this pseudo-video card so that the graphics will run correctly? Also, I have age of Mythology installed and it runs great. Thanks for the help.

Ryan


----------



## speedyink (Aug 21, 2007)

I dont think your integrated graphics can handle AOE III...


----------



## ryandoege13 (Aug 21, 2007)

Please elaborate if you can. I just finished loading AOE III on my old Dell laptop and it will run it, but at the lowest graphics settings there are and then it still froze the computer up. I am curious as to why if my old laptop will run it (albeit not well) why can I not get my newer computer to handle the graphics. Is the virtual video card that bad? 

Thanks


----------



## 99F (Aug 21, 2007)

The minimum requirements for the game is 64mb graphics card that doesn't mean you'll be able to run it that just means you will be able to install it


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 21, 2007)

ryandoege13 said:


> Please elaborate if you can. I just finished loading AOE III on my old Dell laptop and it will run it, but at the lowest graphics settings there are and then it still froze the computer up. I am curious as to why if my old laptop will run it (albeit not well) why can I not get my newer computer to handle the graphics. Is the virtual video card that bad?
> 
> Thanks



Onboard video cards are absolutely horrific for gaming. Many old and really cheap gaming cards will smoke onboard when it comes to gaming. That's why your new computer will not run it.


----------



## junwang0808 (Aug 21, 2007)

hey.. my asus p5n motherboard has onboard sound card....


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 21, 2007)

junwang0808 said:


> hey.. my asus p5n motherboard has onboard sound card....



Which is completely unrelated to a graphics card.


----------



## junwang0808 (Aug 22, 2007)

oops my bad !!! isn't it that motherboards have onboard graphic card can not plug other graphic cards?


----------

